# Green Head Gear Full Body Goose Decoys



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

What is everybodys opinion on the FB GHG Goose Decoys? I am seriously thinking about getting a bunch of these for next season!! Also if their are any other brands except BigFoot that you guys like please add that too!

Thanks fellas and ladies if there are any in here!!??

MOJO


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

i have been looking at these deeks also i have a friend who has them and they are awsome with there detail i would say get these full bodies


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

They are soso
I have a dozen of the 03' models. The feet on certain sentrys are crooked from the mold process and it makes the decoy sit nose low, which can result in a tipped decoy. The 04's are supposedly supposed to fix all problems and be flocked. Time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

Every one I've picked up, and I mean EVERY ONE, paint comes off w/ little resistance. I always give displays a good scratch to see how the paint holds. Aren't they gonna supposedly fix that for 04 models too?


----------



## Goosehunter_ND (Mar 24, 2004)

Marvs hardware in mandan is getting quite a few of these dekes in. They are not easy to get so if you want them i would go over there. i know scheels is getting a few of them too. the best part of these dekes is they are alot cheaper than the bigfoots.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

7-9 doz of those will be in my trailer by this up coming honker season.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have 8 dozen higden. Of course they are not bigfoot but they seem to work just fine for me. The detail on them is better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have yet to see a chinese decoy that the paint stays on. That is the most important characteristic of a good decoy. According to #1Waterfowler these decoys have the same problem(we will fix it next year). Last fall the Webmaster , Mav and Madison went to Canada goosehunting. They used a trailer of mine. Something went wrong and the trailer came off and went end-over end. The trailer went into pieces and there were bigfoots all over the highway. What comes down the road ? sure enough a semi rolling along about 70. Drivertries to stop but cant and he drives over about a dozen decoys. They are flattened jamed into wheelwells. They looked like the pressed ducks you buy at chinese food markets. The decoys that were flattened were blown back up. A few scratches one decoy lost. Any other decoy would have been completely destroyed. I'll stick to bigfoots.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Good point old hunter, I've had some of my foots for 20 years and you cannot tell them apart from the newer models, excellent product. :thumb:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep I am with Old Hunter as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2004)

GB3, not to be a thorn in your side, but have you used these decoys for last season at all?? Do you know how ****ty they are??? They look awesome, but unless you don't care about touchup, they're pathetic. 8)


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ive heard some horror stories about the '03 models. Im planning on picking up a couple dozen of the '04's to test out. They are going to end up being about the same price as bigfoots anyways, not cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2004)

Prices on them last year in my neck of the woods was $120 plus tax on 6. Averaged out to $20+ a decoy. Bigfoots run $25+, spend the extra change and go w/ foots. Seems Foot's plastic bends/flexes w/o cracking paint, making it flake. Just my :2cents:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

It must be something with the painting process/factory that Greenhead Gear is using. I have heard the same thing from anyone that has any of their decoys. The paint comes off. You don't have to treat them rough or bounce them around in the back of a truck or anything. The paint just comes off. I have some of their duck decoys. Bought brand new and used them for four days last year and that was all. Every one of the decoys has the paint coming off and will have to be repainted for next year.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The decoy in the front is a fully flocked GHG prototype. I can't imagine it would be very durable.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

You wont be getting GHG's in the '04 models for $120 a half dozen. The price is going to be about the same as foots. You can find foots for $240 a dozen if you look around a little bit. :wink:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

J.D. said:


> You wont be getting GHG's in the '04 models for $120 a half dozen.


Youre right.....some people will be able to get them cheaper than 120 for 6.

Its funny I hardly ever hear of GHG FB paint problems from people who actually own and use them. Everyone else seems to be an expert on paint problems tho.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I couldnt agree more win4win. You don't hear any complaints from actual owners, just from what people "hear".


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Win4win said it. You will be able to get the 04's for $120 cause I already have some ordered. They arent raising the price. Give it a few years and see what the leading fullbody on the market is. No company is close to equaling the steps avery has been taking to improve decoys and keep them at an affordable cost. Up to this point every new fullbody deke coming out was getting more and more expensive. If the other companies dont step it up they are going to get left dust. I hope they do because the more competition there is the better its going to be for us.


----------



## Skeptic (Jul 28, 2003)

This is a hot topic all over. We have 2-1/2 doz '03 Avery's that we only got to use for a few hunts at the end of the season. They look good for the price, as we got them for $99/6 when someone didn't pick up their special order.
However, I had a friend from Canada buy some used Avery's and had them shipped to me to avoid the added $$$ of getting them over the boarder. Two dozen that looked like you tied them to your bumper and drug them down the road. The paint was chipped up bad.

Guess we'll see after this season how good they really are.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

T Shot; do you actually own any GHG fullbodies or are you just going by what you "hear", like you claim other people are doing......


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

To answer your question, I actually own GHG duck decoys, but as far as fullbodies, no I dont own any yet, but that does not mean that I have not gotten the chance to test them out firsthand. And no, I dont just "hear" I work closely with most all of the GHG decoys as well as many others. I know the differences in them and frankly, there have been very few problems if any with the paint recently.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

they sure look nice,but if i were buying new dekes i choose BF over GHG anyday...if money is not a factor id go with HC...if i were rich Dave smith new fullbody...best looking FB on the market right now without a doubht

http://www.davesmithdecoys.com/Decoys.htm


----------

